# Mountain Gun



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've got this real bad itch for a S&W 625 .45 Colt Mountain gun. I know it's a big gun but that's OK. I've got the 629 with a long barrel so I know what I'm getting into as far as frame size. I'd even trade my stainless govt. model Springy for one. I'm not sure why I've got this feeling so bad but it seems to be getting worse! I think the only cure is .......................purchase!!


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Mod 22*

I think the oneI have is the Mod 22 in .45ACP and it is all I need. Very accurate and handles ball ammo and HP's easily.

A pal has the .45 Colt and shoots with me and uses .45ACP rounds as well. I use moon clips and never noticed what he does to use the ACP rounds but his will surely shoot them well.

If I were going to Alaska where a handgun would mean safety, food etc. I think I would opt for the .45 Colt revolver.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a fine revolver for sure Charlie but I sure wouldn't get rid of my SS Springer. Set back and have another brew and think about it. A man needs one BBQ gun in the collection and you got a fine one. Buy the Mountain gun down the road. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've not had any experience with the Mountain Gun series, but these are my Model 25s in .45 Colt. I DO prefer the heavier barrel, and wood stocks.










Also, my choice runs to blued revolvers.

How in the world does he use .45 ACP in a .45 Colt cylinder? My guns won't take ACP with clips, and without them, the rounds try to fall out the other end of the cylinder.

Bob Wright


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Bbq Gun*

I have not heard about "BBQ GUNS" since I left Texas.

If I recall, this is the fancy show gun one sticks in his belt and is rarely ever shot.

When I went to my last Texas BBQ, we shot 'em. There were some folks emptying beer bottles and some shooting them and some doing BOTH.

I was watching the "BOTH" folks really close! :smt023


----------

